

Ask HN: What to do when you are compiling/wating? - kvgr

What do you do when your program is compiling, or you are waiting for something? I constantly have urge to check FB, read articles, fire browser and do something, because I know I will wait for 20s-Xmins, until app installs on my device or something else happens. Maybe it is just my attention problem, but I hope you have some advice.<p>The main problem is that after I read something, I get distracted and have problem with focusing back on work.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;303&#x2F;
======
rubencodes
Depends on the project. Often while I'm stuck on a bug or something that
causes me to wait, I'll switch to something like designing iconography or
working on the user interface.

------
joshschreuder
Work on making your compile time shorter :)

------
bbcbasic
Are they real swords in the cartoon?

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
I think they are cartoon swords

------
tectonic
Respond to email and read HN.

